# What Would You Add to This?



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2021)

*Just a plain ole hamburger; what would you add to it?

*


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 30, 2021)

Ketchup, tomato, pickle, onion.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 30, 2021)

Mayo mixed with spicy mustard or BBQ sauce, bacon, glazed onion, salt and pepper.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Mayo mixed with spicy mustard or BBQ sauce, bacon, glazed onion, salt and pepper.


Oh, that sounds real yummy!  I'll have one on a whole grain bun please


----------



## Ladybj (Nov 30, 2021)

Onions, fresh mushrooms, my special sauce on a Brioche bun and I would change it to a turkey burger.. I make my own turkey burgers.. sooo good.. Yum.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2021)

Ketchup,relish, onions and pepper


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 30, 2021)

I could never go with just four.  This is our go-to place on "cheat days".

http://www.haystackburgers.com/menu.html


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 30, 2021)

Mayo
Hamburger relish
Onion rings
Tomato

Actually, my favorite burger at home is with white bread, mayo, onions

At a restaurant it's on a toasted bun, mayo, onions
......and a cup of coffee

Gotta be a mom and pop cafe (no fast food crud)


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2021)

Melted Swiss cheese, mushrooms, mushrooms, and mushrooms.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2021)

Mayo, onion slice and avocado slice, salt and pepper if needed.


----------



## Jace (Nov 30, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Onions, fresh mushrooms, my special sauce on a Brioche bun and I would change it to a turkey burger.. I make my own turkey burgers.. sooo good.. Yum.


I'm "with you" on this...lettuce, too


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Ketchup, avocado, grilled onion and melted American cheese.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Hamburger relish


When was the last time you tried to buy hamburger relish?? It seems to have vanished from store shelves and I can`t even find it online. BUT,last week I found it at Fred Meyer here in Idaho. Nalley`s brand. Not my fave but at least it`s hamburger relish. I had even searched for Nalley`s brand online and it wasn`t there. Makes me wonder how old the one I found might be....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 30, 2021)

My burger would have caramelized onions,hamburger relish,mayo and ketchup. Oh,and swiss cheese.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 30, 2021)

Lots of black pepper
Lettuce, shredded
Tomato slices
Mayo


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 30, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> When was the last time you tried to buy hamburger relish?? It seems to have vanished from store shelves and I can`t even find it online. BUT,last week I found it at Fred Meyer here in Idaho. Nalley`s brand. Not my fave but at least it`s hamburger relish. I had even searched for Nalley`s brand online and it wasn`t there. Makes me wonder how old the one I found might be...


Yeah, it's at Freddy's
Nalley is OK...but found Freddy's brand is better

Can't let my wife get it for me.
Comes home with the green stuff.
Gotta be* 'the red stuff'*
I rarely shop for groceries, but sometimes have to 'cause she's too committed to prices
I get what I want....price be damned
Had to get that jar of pimento cheese spread myself
(She got cream cheese....it's OKish.....but Thanksgiving requires the good stuff to fill my celery)


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 30, 2021)

Yes,GOTTA be the red stuff!


----------



## mrstime (Nov 30, 2021)

Just a slight bit of Mayo, caramelized onion, dill pickles, mushrooms will take care of it.


----------



## Jules (Nov 30, 2021)

Cheese, onions, mustard & relish.  

If a slice of tomato accidentally ends up on it, it’ll be donated to DH’s burger.  Yuck.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Lots of pepper
> Lettuce
> Tomato
> Mayo


Mine too!


----------



## oldpop (Nov 30, 2021)

Spicy brown mustard and coleslaw.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, it's at Freddy's
> Nalley is OK...but found Freddy's brand is better


Now I have to go back tomorrow and look for Freddy`s brand-didn`t notice anything but the Nalley`s.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 30, 2021)

I forgot to say what I'd add:. Bacon, fries, coleslaw, pickles. And cheese .


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 30, 2021)

1. Mayo
2.Prolone 
3.Onions
4.Fried Egg

Extra Napkins


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2021)

Ba Da Ba Ba Bah, I'm Lovin' It!


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 1, 2021)

Cheese, catsup, onions, onions


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 1, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> *Just a plain ole hamburger; what would you add to it?
> 
> View attachment 196803*


beetroot, tomato, fried egg, cheese


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 1, 2021)

Mayo, grilled onions, mushrooms and pepperjack cheese.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Pepperjack Cheese
Onions
Pickles
Ketchup


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 1, 2021)

If I'm gonna pig out on a burger, I'm gonna pig _out_! I will take green chilies, avocado, tomato, either raw or caramelized onion, and before the top of the bun is slapped on...a generous amount of asadero cheese.


----------



## Shero (Dec 1, 2021)

Okay, here goes!

First spread garlic aioli on lightly toasted bun

Then a handful of shredded cos lettuce

Next on goes the burger

Top with generous amount of caramelised onions

Finally, hot salsa

Bon appétit !


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Mayo mixed with spicy mustard or BBQ sauce, bacon, glazed onion, salt and pepper.


I'm drooling with the glazed onions.  Is that the same as 'caramelized'?  I wish I had made burgers tonight.  lol


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2021)

bacon
caramelized onions
fried mushrooms
 a smidge of Dijon style mustard


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm drooling with the glazed onions.  Is that the same as 'caramelized'?  I wish I had made burgers tonight.  lol


Yeah, I'm sure it's the same thing.

I _did_ make burgers the day I posted that.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)

*Cheese and mayo*


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 11, 2021)

Ketchup, sweet relish, onion, and mayonnaise


----------



## Knight (Dec 11, 2021)

Reshaped to have aged swiss cheese inside, mushroom, bacon & a honey mustard mayo mix on a toasted sesame seed bun. I grind my own chuck & have made that sandwich a couple of times. The burgers I make usually weigh 10 ounces or more.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 11, 2021)

Think I might give that a miss, if you don't mind.


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 11, 2021)

Lettuce, tomato, dill pickles, and onion.

Of course mayo and mustard.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Pickles, cheese, tomato sauce, onion


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

lettuce, tomato, pickle & onion


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 11, 2021)

Bottom of bun dressed with sharp mustard and slice of onion.  Then burger, sliced tomato and shredded lettuce.  Top of bun dressed with mayo.


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 11, 2021)

Mayo, tomato, lettuce and onion.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 11, 2021)

Muenster Cheese and Tomato,


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 11, 2021)

Cheese, chili, mustard, slaw. 
For real, I wouldn't eat the bun.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2021)

Mustard, cheese, tomato, pickle and lettuce


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 11, 2021)

For me, medium rare, sauteed sweet onions, and mushrooms, blue cheese, sea salt, and black pepper, on a whole wheat bun. Damn, now I'm hungry. Mike


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 11, 2021)

Yum!!!  Now you've made me hungry as well.


----------



## Chris21E (Dec 12, 2021)

*A Real Burger 

https://images.app.goo.gl/FaymJJnZ2vNiHyCZ9*


----------



## katlupe (Dec 12, 2021)

I would ditch the bun. Then add bacon, cheese, onions & homemade mayo. In real life I would add more but you said only four.


----------

